# Major sound issue....



## Legendary70 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello. Ok here we go.


I have an Acer H243H monitor. It has an HDMI, DVI and VGA connection in the rear. It also has an audio in. It has built in speakers that suck!


I hooked up my direct tv wireless box to it and have it working in the kitchen for my wife. Now like I stated before the sound sucks....can barely hear it. I tried plugging in some desktop speakers, my wireless JBL speaker both via the audio in jack in the rear of the monitor. NOTHING! No sound.


Why? I read that the reason might be it only has an audio in and not an out. If so......how can I make it work? Any adapters? Something at radio shack? Thank You.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're probably right about the audio jack on the TV being an input. Does the satellite box have any analog audio outputs?


----------



## Legendary70 (Apr 29, 2013)

No it only has an HDMI, USB, Digital audio ( the orange one ), and a/v out (svideo looking one). that's it. I just bought this a radio shack. I ran an rca from the digital audio on the back of the box into a audio adapter 1/4" stereo male to rca female then into a 3.5mm female and then into my jbl flip speaker......basically the rca from the box into the female part of the audio adapter then the male part of the audio adapter into the female part of the other adapter and then finally the male part (3.5mm) into the flip....no dice. NOthing. dam it. Now what?

will this work?
http://www.ramelectronics.net/product.aspx?zpid=777

this is really irritating. thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Apr 29, 2013)

oh does it really matter if the rca coaxial I am using to plug into the digital audio on the box is a red one and not the orange one?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the satellite box is outputting digital audio and the speakers are expecting analog audio, no amount of plain cables or plug changers will work. You need active electronics and a power source to convert digital audio to analog audio. If you are using an HDMI cable between the satellite box and TV, then adding an analog audio extraction box in the HDMI path could be one solution. Here is a link to one such box. This is not a recommendation or endorsement by me or this web site for any particular product, manufacturer or seller.
http://www.amazon.com/AVUE-Converter-Audio-SPDIF-Extractor/dp/B00I86J1W6

By any chance, could you provide a link to an on line version of your satellite receiver's user manual? Want to see if the S-Video looking connector might have analog audio.


----------



## Legendary70 (Apr 29, 2013)

I cannot seem to find any manuals. here is a link.

http://www.directv.com/technology/genie?ACM=false&lpos=Header:3

I have an hdmi cable running from the box to the monitor.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Which one is it on this page:
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2500/~/directv-receiver-manuals


----------



## Legendary70 (Apr 29, 2013)

the small one. the mini.


c41w genie mini


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have not found a solid source of information for the A/V connector pin-out for that model. However, seeing some of the cables being sold for that model, there is a very good chance that it does include stereo analog audio outputs. Did your unit come with any kind of cable that plugs into the A/V jack?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I found an A/V cable being sold for the c41w that includes stereo analog audio, so the A/V jack does have analog stereo audio output contacts. I have not been able to find any pin-out details of the connector, if someone wished to make their own cable.

https://www.weaknees.com/cart/Breakout-Component-and-AV-Cable-for-H25-C31-and-C41.html


----------



## Zeppelindork (Jul 11, 2014)

If I were troubleshooting this, I would take the cable feeding the 'audio in' jack and plug it into a different device that you know works (have it producing good sound, unplug the cable from the 'audio in' jack and then plug in the cable from the problem device). If it gives good sound, you know the signal leaving your cable is good. If not, keep using the 'audio in' jack on the 'known to be working' device until you DO get good sound (then switch back to the input which is giving you trouble).


----------

